# if Mommy and Baba heard about it, they would disapprove



## DoeRoo

La frase del texto original es: "She knew that if Mommy and Baba heard about it, they would disapprove of the unmarried couple sharing a hotel room." La traductora (de mi cuento) lo escribe así: "Meera sabía que si Mamá y Baba se *enteraban*, desaprobarían que una pareja soltera compartiera una habitación de hotel." Yo le dije que debe ser *enteraran*, porque es una situación hipotética en el pasado. Ella me dice que no. ¿Qué opinan?


----------



## User With No Name

DoeRoo said:


> es una situación hipotética en el pasado.


I actually don't think it's a "hypothetical situation in the past." It's a situation considered to be possible or likely in the past. So the indicative (here, the imperfect) is used.


----------



## DoeRoo

Agreed, not in the past. But it is a hypothetical statement. If they found out. They have not found out. It is a statement contrary to fact.


----------



## User With No Name

I don't think it is hypothetical (in the sense the term is used when speaking of if-clauses). I think your translator is correct.

Obviously, we need to wait for native speakers.


----------



## cidertree

For it to be a hypothetical statement in the past it would have to be:
'... if Mommy and Baba *had* heard about it, they would *have* disapprove*d* of...'
In this case we are dealing with a future possibility and consequence. (2nd conditional)


----------



## kaoruca

cidertree said:


> For it to be a hypothetical statement in the past it would have to be:
> '... if Mommy and Baba *had* heard about it, they would *have* disapprove*d* of...'
> In this case we are dealing with a future possibility and consequence. (2nd conditional)


Agree

En el pasado imperfecto estás diciendo que hay posibilidad de que pase. Si fuese en el pasado, te habrían puesto otros tiempos verbales en inglés


----------



## cidertree

kaoruca said:


> Agree
> 
> En el pasado imperfecto estás diciendo que hay posibilidad de que pase. Si fuese en el pasado, te habrían puesto otros tiempos verbales en inglés


El pasado imperfecto quiere decir mas bien que hubo posiblildad pero ya no.


----------



## DoeRoo

cidertree said:


> For it to be a hypothetical statement in the past it would have to be:
> '... if Mommy and Baba *had* heard about it, they would *have* disapprove*d* of...'
> In this case we are dealing with a future possibility and consequence. (2nd conditional)



This is not a perfect construction. The character is thinking in the present, not in the past. (I misspoke before thus complicating things.)
The sentence is "If Mommy and Baba heard about it (not had heard), they would disapprove..."
I compare it to another hypothetical: If I were a millionaire, I would buy you a house. Here, it would have to be "Si fuera milionaria, te compraría una casa." Right? I am not a millionaire, I will not buy you a house.
In the same way, "If they heard about it (not know, not had known), they would disapprove... "Si se enteraran, desaprobarían..." They don't know, they will not disapprove. 

I am not trying to be pigheaded here, I am simply unconvinced.


----------



## cidertree

Good question. The simple answer is that `were' in your example is subjunctive (present) and not the past as it would seem to be at first glance.

The sentence 'If Mommy and Baba heard about it, they would disapprove' is 2nd conditional and indicates a future possibility. The sentence could also be written in the 1st conditional - 'If Mommy and Baba *hear* about it, they *will* disapprove', indicating a (more likely) future possibility. In both cases we are talking about future actions/consequences.


----------



## Marsianitoh

If you say "Si se enteraban..."  finding out is more likely than if you say  " si se enteraran/ si se llegarán a enterar". I would use " si se enteraban". Besides " si se enteraran..." is a present sentence.
The actual thought was " if they hear about this,  they will disapprove", then with know in the past ( knew) it turns into " if they heard about that ( then), they would disapprove" but it's not a 2nd condicional sentence, it's a first condicional sentence in the past ( a reported thought??)


----------



## kaoruca

cidertree said:


> El pasado imperfecto quiere decir mas bien que hubo posiblildad pero ya no.


La narración está en pasado, o al menos "knew", de ahí el pasado imperfecto (enteraban)


----------



## cidertree

kaoruca said:


> La narración está en pasado, o al menos "knew", de ahí el pasado imperfecto (enteraban)


My apologies. I misread your reply and should have taken more care before posting.


----------



## DoeRoo

Marsianitoh said:


> If you say "Si se enteraban..."  finding out is more likely than if you say  " si se enteraran/ si se llegarán a enterar". I would use " si se enteraban". Besides " si se enteraran..." is a present sentence.
> The actual thought was " if they hear about this,  they will disapprove", then with know in the past ( knew) it turns into " if they heard about that ( then), they would disapprove" but it's not a 2nd condicional sentence, it's a first condicional sentence in the past ( a reported thought??)


If they *heard *about it they *would disapprove*. It is not reported speech, it is the interior monologue of the character. We have no reason to believe that her parents will hear about it.


----------



## michelmontescuba

"Si se enteraban" indica que ya no se podrán enterar, mientras que "si se enteraran" indica una posibilidad futura de que se puedan enterar. Por tanto lo correcto es "si se enteraban".


----------



## Marsianitoh

michelmontescuba said:


> "Si se enteraban" indica que ya no se podrán enterar, mientras que "si se enteraran" indica una posibilidad futura de que se puedan enterar.


No entiendo por qué dices que ya no se podrán enterar.
-Ayer pensé : " si se enteran mis padres ( hoy, mañana, algún día) me matan".
- Yesterday I thought: " if my parents find out, they'll kill me"
- Ayer pensé que si se enteraban (ayer, hoy, cuando sea) mis padres me matarían.
- Yesterday I thought that if my parents found out, they would kill me.
Pero si creo que es improbable que se enteren :
- Ayer pensé : "si se enteraran mis padres, me matarían".
- Yesterday I thought: " if my parents found out, they would kill me"
- Ayer pensé que si se enteraran/se llegaran a enterar mis padres, me matarían.
- Yesterday I thought that if my parents found out, they'd kill me.
Escoger una u otra dependerá de cómo de probable sea que se enteren.


----------



## michelmontescuba

De cualquier manera "enteraban" indica pasado, al igual que el original. "Enteraran" no indica pasado, por tanto no es correcto.


----------



## Marsianitoh

michelmontescuba said:


> De cualquier manera "enteraban" indica pasado, al igual que el original. "Enteraran" no indica pasado, por tanto no es correcto.


Yo no diría que es incorrecto, significan algo ligeramente distinto.


----------



## michelmontescuba

Marsianitoh said:


> No entiendo por qué dices que ya no se podrán enterar.
> -Ayer pensé : " si se enteran mis padres ( hoy, mañana, algún día) me matan".
> - Yesterday I thought: " if my parents find out, they'll kill me"
> - Ayer pensé que si se enteraban (ayer, hoy, cuando sea) mis padres me matarían.
> - Yesterday I thought that if my parents found out, they would kill me.
> Pero si creo que es improbable que se enteren :
> - Ayer pensé : "si se enteraran mis padres, me matarían".
> - Yesterday I thought: " if my parents found out, they would kill me"
> - Ayer pensé que si se enteraran/se llegaran a enterar mis padres, me matarían.
> - Yesterday I thought that if my parents found out, they'd kill me.
> Escoger una u otra dependerá de cómo de probable sea que se enteren.


Me has dejado pensando con respecto a esta frase que propusiste: "Ayer pensé que si se enteraban mis padres me matarían."

Me da la impresión de que la frase es incorrecta. Creo que debería ser:

-  "Ayer pensé que si se enteraban mis padres me *mataban*"

-  "Ayer pensé: "si se enteraran mis padres me matarían"


----------



## michelmontescuba

Marsianitoh said:


> Yo no diría que es incorrecto, significan algo ligeramente distinto.


Me parece que sí es incorrecto. Ambas son situaciones hipotéticas, pero una está en pasado y la otra no. Por tanto no pueden ser intercambiables.


----------



## TheCrociato91

I agree with those saying it's not a hypothetical sentence (or, if you will, it's the type of conditional sentence that expresses reality as opposed to hypothesis). It's a first type conditional, as some grammar books call it, backshifted to the past.

*Present*
_She knows that if Mommy and Baba hear about it, they will disapprove of the unmarried couple sharing a hotel room._

*Past*
_She knew that if Mommy and Baba heard about it, they would disapprove of the unmarried couple sharing a hotel room._

So I agree with the choice of the translator. The present "hear about" (and the Spanish "se enteran de") becomes the past simple "heard about" (and the Spanish imperfecto "se enteraban de").

As Marsianitoh has pointed out, se enteraran/se enterasen would work as a second type conditional (the one expressing possibily) set in the present, a type of conditional which in English looks like the first type conditional set in the past.   _Si se enteraran/enterasen_ means _if they heard about it_ in the sense of _if they were to hear about it now / should they hear about it now_ (an action which is unlikely to happen in the present).

@michelmontescuba Estoy de acuerdo. He intentado matizar mejor a lo que me refería en el primer párrafo.


----------



## michelmontescuba

En este caso no creo que por ser condicional deje de ser hipotético. Se trata precisamente de un condicional-hipotético.


----------



## Marsianitoh

TheCrociato91 said:


> I agree with those saying it's not a hypothetical sentence (or, if you will, it's the type of conditional sentence that expresses reality as opposed to hypothesis). It's a first type conditional, as some grammar books call it, backshifted to the past.
> 
> Present
> She knows that if Mommy and Baba hear about it, they will disapprove of the unmarried couple sharing a hotel room.
> 
> Past
> She knew that if Mommy and Baba heard about it, they would disapprove of the unmarried couple sharing a hotel room.
> 
> So I agree with the choice of the translator. The present "hear about" (and the Spanish "se enteran de") becomes the past simple "heard about" (and the Spanish imperfecto "se enteraban de").


That's what I thought too ( and the most natural in Spanish). However DooRoe has a point when she says that it could be an hypothesis. Think about these two situations:
1-Girl wanted  to go out wearing a mini skirt, mum had gone shopping  but could be back any minute, so there's a chance that she'll see her daughter : 
-I knew that if my mum saw me wearing that she would be furious ( backshifted from " if my mum sees me wearing this, she will be furious")
- Sabía que sí mi madre me veía con aquello puesto se enfurecería ( si mi madre me ve con esto puesto se enfurecerá)
2- Same as one but the mum is  on holiday thousands of miles away ( no way they are going to meet):
- I knew that if my mum saw me wearing that, she would be furious ( no backshifting, hypothesis " if my mum saw me wearing this, she'd be furious)
- Sabía que si mi madre me viera ( pudiera verme/ llegará a verme) así, se enfurecería. ( I know, sounds odd, but is it wrong???)
Anyway , in the case of the OP I'd say " se enteraban".


----------



## TheCrociato91

The last one sounds off to me too. I would use the indicative imperfecto. But I'm a native speaker of neither of the languages involved, so I think I'll just peace out and watch from the sidelines.


----------



## Marsianitoh

TheCrociato91 said:


> The last one sounds off to me too. I would use the indicative imperfecto. But I'm a native speaker of neither of the languages involved, so I think I'll just peace out and watch from the sidelines.


I've added the options of " pudiera verme/ llegara a verme", I guess those sound better/ less confusing that the plain "viera", in case you absolutely want to stress that we are talking of an improbable hypothesis ( 2nd conditional and not just a backshifted first  (probable) condicional.
However let me insist that " se enteraban" is what I'd say in the OP's example.


----------



## S.V.

Sí.

"Demasiado sabían que si los de afuera nos enterábamos de la banda no ibamos a entrar ni a tiros" (Cortázar, _Final del juego_).
"Ambos sabían que si no se fugaban serían irremisiblemente ahorcados" (Galdós, _Los Apostólicos_).
"Se apartaron bien lejos del camino, porque conocieron que si esperaban les podía suceder algún peligro" (Cervantes, _Quijote_).

Instead of a speech ballon in a comic, with a verb like_ decir_, it is a thought bubble, with_ saber_; but the same change applies. _Now_, the bubble has "si se enteran" or "si esperamos" to talk about the future. The imperfecto translates that to the past.

_Amo_ and_ amaba_ can also replace_ amaría_ and _habría amado_, sometimes (as in *_If Jones had thrown to second base, Smith was out!_).


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

Hay una costumbre lamentable (especialmente en el habla rápida), que consiste en utilizar el pretérito imperfecto del indicativo para cualquier tiempo o frase no directamente enunciativa. 

Es como si el hablante supiera que en esas posiciones correspondería usar algún tiempo o modo distinto, pero es demasiado bruto o perezoso para hacerlo. 

Por ejemplo, en lugar de decir: 

_"Si hubiera sabido, yo no habría venido"_

se dice

_"Si sabía no venía"._


La frase original está *mal* bajo cualquier circunstancia, y no puedo creer la cantidad de palabras que se le está dedicando al tema.


----------



## kaoruca

Marsianitoh said:


> I've added the options of " pudiera verme/ llegara a verme", I guess those sound better/ less confusing that the plain "viera", in case you absolutely want to stress that we are talking of an improbable hypothesis ( 2nd conditional and not just a backshifted first  (probable) condicional.
> However let me insist that " se enteraban" is what I'd say in the OP's example.


Estoy de acuerdo con lo que algunas cosas que expones en este post y en el anterior (#22), pero ¿podríamos trasladar esa hipótesis en una narración pasada? Es decir, usamos el imperfecto de subjuntivo para indicar que es una posibilidad hipotética, pero si hablamos en pasado ya sabemos si se enteró o no. Eso lo podríamos usar en el presente, pero no lo veo tanto en una narración en pasado. Sigo pensando que, si en realidad existió esa posibilidad en el pasado y no ocurrió, habrían usado la 3ª condicional (puesto que hablamos desde un punto en el que conocemos que no llegó a ocurrir). 
En tu solución hipotética narrada en pasado para mí sólo caben dos posibilidades "sabía que si madre me veía" o "sabía que si me hubiera visto". 

"Si mi madre me viera (pudiera verme)" se diría desde un presente o frase de estilo directo.

O ésa es mi humilde opinión.


----------



## DoeRoo

MonsieurGonzalito said:


> La frase original está *mal* bajo cualquier circunstancia, y no puedo creer la cantidad de palabras que se le está dedicando al tema.


Perdón pero que es lo que consideras mal de la frase original? Para estimular tu memoria es: "She knew that if Mommy and Baba heard about it, they would disapprove of the unmarried couple sharing a hotel room." ¿Qué mal hay aquí?


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

DoeRoo said:


> lo escribe así: "Meera sabía que si Mamá y Baba se *enteraban*,


esto


----------



## DoeRoo

Marsianitoh said:


> If you say "Si se enteraban..."  finding out is more likely than if you say  " si se enteraran/ si se llegarán a enterar". I would use " si se enteraban". Besides " si se enteraran..." is a present sentence.
> The actual thought was " if they hear about this,  they will disapprove", then with know in the past ( knew) it turns into " if they heard about that ( then), they would disapprove" but it's not a 2nd condicional sentence, it's a first condicional sentence in the past ( a reported thought??)


Right. And it is a present tense sentence. That is the point. And, no, the actual thought is not "if they hear about this, they will disapprove"; it is if they heard about this, they would disapprove." No, it is not indirect speech.


----------



## michelmontescuba

The word "knew" being a past tense, makes "enteraran" unfitting, in my oppinion. It should be "enteraban".


----------



## DoeRoo

michelmontescuba said:


> The word "knew" being a pastel tense, makes "enteraran" unfitting, in my oppinion. It should be "enteraban".


 Please note that the all indicative preterites and the imperfect subjunctive of the verb *to know* are translated as "*knew*" in English. Furthermore, *enterarse* /* to find out* (which is the actual verb at question here) in all indicative preterites and the imperfect subjunctive is also translated as "*found out*".  I would very prefer if you *were able* to (imperfect subjunctive) weigh in on WHY you feel an indicative past tense verb is called for in this case, offering a grammatical perspective. Thank you, of course, for your efforts.


----------



## michelmontescuba

Lo que sí te puedo confirmar, es que "Meera sabía que si Mamá y Baba se *enteraran*, desaprobarían que..." es incorrecto en español. Otra cosa completamente distinta sería si dijéramos: "Si Mamá y Baba se *enteraran*, desaprobarían que...". En este caso sí tendría sentido, pero debes notar que hemos omitido "Meera *sabía* que...". Esto le da un carácter completamente diferente a la oración.


----------



## Marsianitoh

kaoruca said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con lo que algunas cosas que expones en este post y en el anterior (#22), pero ¿podríamos trasladar esa hipótesis en una narración pasada? Es decir, usamos el imperfecto de subjuntivo para indicar que es una posibilidad hipotética, pero si hablamos en pasado ya sabemos si se enteró o no. Eso lo podríamos usar en el presente, pero no lo veo tanto en una narración en pasado. Sigo pensando que, si en realidad existió esa posibilidad en el pasado y no ocurrió, habrían usado la 3ª condicional (puesto que hablamos desde un punto en el que conocemos que no llegó a ocurrir).


O no y estás narrando lo que pensó en aquel momento antes de saber nada, o se plantea una simple hipótesis poco probable.
Mira este ejemplo que se me ocurre ( me lo estoy inventando sobre la marcha, es un churro) a ver si a tí también te suena más natural:
El primer trabajo de María fue de kelly en el Gran Hotel, largas horas recogiendo la porquería de los clientes y aguantando los desprecios de su jefe. Cuando cobró su primer sueldo se le fue el alma a los pies, tanto esfuerzo para tan poca recompensa. *Sabía* que si los clientes *supieran/ se enteraran de* lo que ganaba, *desaprobarían* la actitud de los dueños y sería más cuidadosos, pero estando de vacaciones a quién le iba a preocupar el sueldo de una infeliz como ella. Menos mal que el trabajo duró poco y retomó sus estudios en septiembre, pero aquella injusticia plantó la semilla de la sindicalista en la que se convertiría años después.( A mí me suena bien)
Traído a nuestro ejemplo:
Sabía que si sus padres se enteraran desaprobarían que una pareja de solteros compartiera una habitación ( pero como no se iban a enterar por la razón x,  pues nada a follar como si no hubiera un mañana ) .
Yo no diría que está mal, de hecho no me suena ni mal ya. "Si se enteraban..." era posible que se enterasen, " si se enteraran", era improbable que lo hicieran, Meera se imagina qué pensarían sus padres en el improbable caso de enterarse.


----------



## S.V.

DoeRoo said:


> It is not reported speech, it is the interior monologue of the character.


Oh, you were also answering your own question here. 

To clarify for people reading this thread later, _enteraban_ is correct & natural everywhere. But sometimes we doubt ourselves.


----------



## TheCrociato91

MonsieurGonzalito said:


> La frase original está *mal* bajo cualquier circunstancia, y no puedo creer la cantidad de palabras que se le está dedicando al tema.



No estoy de acuerdo. Das por sentado que aquí se trata de un condicional de la irrealidad en el pasado, como el que pones en tu post, mientras que igualmente podría ser un condicional de la realidad (p. ej. Si sobrevivo, te llamaré) desplazado atrás en el tiempo (Dijo que si sobrevivía, me llamaría). De hecho yo creo que es este segundo en el caso del OP.



MonsieurGonzalito said:


> esto


¿Cómo debería estar redactada?


----------



## Ballenero

La traductora tiene razón.
@DoeRoo te equivocas.

Veámoslo así:
Ella sabía que...
...si ellos se enteraban
en aquel momento,
les echarían a la calle.

Ella sabía que...
...si ellos llegaran a enterarse
en algún momento (hoy, mañana, un año después),
les echarían les habrían echado.
Si es un año después ya no podrían echarles por lo que esta opción no es correcta.

Para meter el subjuntivo, tendría que ser:
Ella pensó que
si sus padres tuvieran conocimiento de ello, no lo aprobarían.


----------



## DoeRoo

cidertree said:


> For it to be a hypothetical statement in the past it would have to be:
> '... if Mommy and Baba *had* heard about it, they would *have* disapprove*d* of...'
> In this case we are dealing with a future possibility and consequence. (2nd conditional)


Perdón, pero no es una situación "perfecta" porque no se refiere a una acción completa. No quiero decir had heard about it, quiero decir If they heard about it (at all, at any time), they would disapprove (in general, at any time). La frase occure en los pensamientos de la chica en su tiempo presente, aunque la historia se cuenta en el pasado.


----------



## DoeRoo

Ballenero said:


> La traductora tiene razón.
> @DoeRoo te equivocas.
> 
> Veámoslo así:
> Ella sabía que...
> ...si ellos se enteraban
> en aquel momento,
> les echarían a la calle.
> 
> *No es en "aquel momento" es en cualquier momento.*
> 
> Ella sabía que...
> ...si ellos llegaran a enterarse
> en algún momento (hoy, mañana, un año después),
> 
> *Correcto, es precisamente eso.*
> 
> les echarían les habrían echado.
> Si es un año después ya no podrían echarles por lo que esta opción no es correcta.
> 
> *No, primero no tiene que ver no echar a nadie si no desaprobar (en general), y 2) no es una situación perfecto porque no se refiere a una situación especifica y completa.*
> 
> Para meter el subjuntivo, tendría que ser:
> Ella *pensó* que si sus padres *tuvieran* conocimiento de ello, no lo *aprobarían*.
> 
> *Esto (arriba) sí es exactamente lo que dice* *el original:*
> 
> She *knew *that if Mommy and Baba* heard* about it, they *would disapprove *of the unmarried couple sharing a hotel room.
> Hence "Ella *sabía* si Mommy y Baba *se enteraran* de ello, *desaprobarían* que una pareja soltera compartiera una habitación de hotel.
> Pero mi traductora puso _enteraban_ que me parece incorrecto, lo que fue el comienzo de este largo hilo. Parece que tú y yo estamos de acuerdo aunque no lo pienses.


----------

